# Once again, I turn to the well of knowledge...



## Ken Martin (Apr 12, 2016)

This might offend some, sorry if it does. That's not my intent, but I accept our differences. I'm a southern boy and I like to hunt. I bleached out a skull for my cousin in the 150+ range. Now we are working on something to hang it on. 

While turkey hunting, this spring, I came across an ancient hollow tree that has fallen over intact. The gnarly grain is incredible!!! I cut a couple of the more interesting sections out, thinking that I could rip one lengthwise and hang the mount on it. I've already given it back to him, so I don't have it to demonstrate here, so I put a little fellow I had laying around on the wood to give a little more idea of what I was thinking. 

Now, I'm thinking that the pieces may lend themselves to something more interesting. This grain will really reveal itself when I put a few coats of poly or lacquer on it! 

I was also thinking to cut them down even and level, steady the bases somehow, put a piece of glass across the top of them and make a coffee table out of them, for example...

What ideas can you guys come up with? 

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/Mobile%20Uploads/7A060957-F50E-46F3-B4A3-3CB68EC88CD2.jpg 

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/6B7120AB-1769-4051-9FA9-F1E892D18F23.jpg 
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/ADD178E7-BEFE-4108-A400-A7B736F74021.jpg 

Here's one more to show the differences in the mounts. 
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c280/barefoot58/Raw%20Materials/BB8372FF-9704-46D2-947E-D64BDEC0EADB.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, I can make a hat; I can make a broach; I can make a pterodactyl!

Just kidding...I like the table idea. How about 2 or 3 mounts surrounding the log with the antlers looking like they are holding up the outside eges of the glass top..

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

